
The Eclipse Conspiracy - dankohn1
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/08/do-you-believe-the-eclipse-is-going-to-happen/537090/?single_page=true
======
geoah
According to some of the comments on the post this is supposed to be satire.

------
hprotagonist
Poe's Law strikes again.

------
edzo
this is a great parody of the alt right. It is not casualty that alt right is
born in USA, compared to other industrialized nations, education levels are
low

~~~
choko
I could make an argument that it's a great parody of the alt-left, as the
author has postulated an elaborate capitalist-driven conspiracy.

~~~
api
Go far enough right or left and you get things that look pretty similar.
Friend of mine calls it moronic convergence.

